

Time to ditch that soda.. - robeastham
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12597970

======
bartonfink
Does anyone know if this is peculiar to HFCS in soft drinks? The study came
out of the U.S., where HFCS has a stranglehold on the sweetener market due to
government subsidies, yet HFCS has several side-effects that sucrose ("table"
sugar) doesn't.

